# Bear: Spring or fall for best hunt?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Title says it all, if you could only hunt spring or fall for bear, what would it be.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Spring. It is get out of the house time. 

It would be nice however if Utah would set up a fall season where you could hunt deer and elk along with bear at the same time.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Fall for me. It is just my favorite time of year.Better fur and bigger bears.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't speak for Utah. Only Idaho.

Spring is better for Bait (Hungry Bears)

Fall is better for Spot & Stock (Berry Patches)

I have seen better fur on Bears in the fall. 

If you can get them in the spring before they start rubbing, it would be ideal. 

I missed a big bear last year in Idaho in October. 

Nice Blackie, nice fur, and I shot right over his head.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Fall for me. It is just my favorite time of year.Better fur and bigger bears.


I've always thought the fur was better in the spring?? It's when they first wake up and it's fully intact, no fights, haven't scratched it all up etc. By the time fall comes they are all beat to hell. But I've never shot one so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

they can be pretty worn coming out of the den at times amd they will rub themselves raw in the spring at times as well. Late fall they are very consitent and fattened up. As far as baiting goes we have never been unsuccesful baiting regardless of what time of year it is. If you have the right stuff the bears can not resist it. Bears are as lazy as it gets when it comes to eating.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

drsx said:


> I've always thought the fur was better in the spring?? It's when they first wake up and it's fully intact, no fights, haven't scratched it all up etc. By the time fall comes they are all beat to hell. But I've never shot one so I can't say for sure.


Essentially you want winter fur.

Get them right out of the den or heading to the den.

Early Spring / Late Fall.

The difference between the two would be splitting hairs.

Mid April - Early May vs Late September to Mid October

Late Spring to in the Early Summer Rut would probably be the worst time for fur.

Bears like to rub on trees and will start into rutting activities.

The Rut is May/June in a lot of areas.

Fall is all about eating as much as they can.

You could always buy tags in the reduced units (2 Bear Tags~$41.25 a piece) in Idaho and try each of them and find out for yourself.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

My son had a spring bear hunt. The season was over before the bears came out of hibernation.
It is so warm this year it might be different


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Essentially you want winter fur.
> 
> Get them right out of the den or heading to the den.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% and Idaho is the place to go to hunt bear year in and year out.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Agree 100% and Idaho is the place to go to hunt bear year in and year out.


Yes, and you can even use skinned mules as bait.

-/|\\-


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

"Redleg". Sounds like your son had a permit back in 2010? I drew a spring archery only permit for Wasatch, West and yes they were still in hibernation through the entire season! It was a really wet spring! Too bad they decided not to extend the season. Oh well I had 0 points when I drew the tag, so I can't complain. I just hope to draw again someday.


----------

